# Vision



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

We've got a Ministry at the SanJacinto Mall called VISION every Tuesday night at 7pm where we fellowship,have refreshments,play music and have a short message about Christ.It's located in the Community Room between the old service merchandice and Merven's on the north end of the mall.If your ever in the Baytown area,we'd love to have you come and worship with us.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers for lift up to god for you and your ministry. I know god will bless you and your work there.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That's good to hear, I pray God will richly bless your efforts.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God bless you and your ministry, and welcome to 2Cool. I'll look forward to reading your posts.


----------

